# IUI



## loulou54 (May 16, 2009)

Hi there
I had my first try at IUI on thursday and after 3 attempts at getting it right they managed to find my womb. Doc says my womb is tilted up - does anyone think this is why I havent managed to fall pregnant naturally. Since Thursday I have been experiencing a lot of cramp, feels like a period starting.
I would be grateful if anyone that has went through the same procedure as me to drop me a line and let me know whats normal or not.
Thanks all
Loulou


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi loulou

I have a tilted cervic which i only found out at basting...they didnt say that may have been a reason why i havent fallen pg...

feel free post msg on IUI ttc part 212...there are lot lovely ladies who may be able to answer your question...

Wishing all the best for your 2ww hun

Beanie xx


----------



## loulou54 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Beanie for replying.

Counting down the days to 26th - fingers crossed x


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Not long hunni...and sending you lots     for BFP xx


----------

